# Proof of contact- email, whatsapp etc. Spouse visa



## Yaji-sama (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi. 

Sorry for confusing title. 

Just asking a question on behalf of my friend.


He has a lot of emails as evidence. 

Does he have to print the emails directly from his web browser? 

Or can he copy past the page onto word and print it? 

Thank .


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You need a screen print of log pages only. 1-2 every 6 months or so.


----------



## Yaji-sama (Dec 2, 2015)

Do you mean Print screen from keyboard?? 

Or the print function through the email? 

Some emails are quite long.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You don't need the emails. They aren't interested in content. They just want to see the log page with something like dates, time, subject and recipient/sender.


----------



## Yaji-sama (Dec 2, 2015)

That's not what I was told. Solicitor said should show the conten . 

Anyone can send blank or one word emails every other day if all that's required is a log of the emails etc. 

Since we can screenshot whatsapp call logs. Is it safe to assume we can screenshot emails? 

Printing direct from it will also include uneccessary info or copies of the "Replied" email. 

Thanks again.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The solicitor is wrong. They are not interested in content. They just want to see that you've kept in consistent contact over the course of your relationship. 1-2 log pages only every 6 months or so.


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Following your solicitor's argument, anyone can send long loving e mails in an effort to imitate a genuine relationship....

I don't think we can get away from the possibility of being duped just by reading e mail content. and I also do not think the ECO has time to read pages and pages of conversations in an effort to prove genuine relationship.

They want to look at the whole picture a group of evidence presents- screenshots of e mail logs showing regular contact, a few visits/ holidays to see one another in the middle, phone logs , other online contact etc etc paints a picture which goes towards proving a genuine relationship.

Good luck to your friend.


----------



## Yaji-sama (Dec 2, 2015)

Oh I see. Fair enough. 

He has about 16 emails - from both sides over last 6 month . this is before wedding and a few after. 

But he also has whatsapp convos too.

Will that suffice?


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

We cannot say with certainty , but he can only produce what he has.

If the entire relationship is 6 months long, then that is the best he can produce.


----------

